# Asus ROG Motherboard owners thread



## trt740 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whether it's X38, X48, X58 ,980a to P55. Maximus ,Rampage, Crosshair, AMD or Intel Motherboards, anything related to Rog Motherboards by Asus, please post it here. Example tell us how you like your motherboard, post photo's of what they look like. Post Bios updates , overclocking results , the best ram to use with the board you own or write a small review... I think Asus has stepped it up with these motherboards and it's time we had our own thread. Asus owners unite !!!! (okay thats gay) never mind but you get the picture.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the Crosshair III board which uses the 790FX chipset.  This has honestly been the best board I've used in a long time.  I had a review on the board sometime ago but forgot all about.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 17, 2009)

post a link if you can find it. If you have a picture of it installed post it.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

Here it is, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98135&highlight=kenkickr+crosshair.  Not as affective with all of the images removed.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an X38 Maximus, do I get in?


----------



## ucanmandaa (Dec 17, 2009)

*---*

I have a x38 maximus with rampage bios


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm running a Crosshair III also. GREAT board..I have had zero problems with the board itself..can't say the same for the LCD Poster and it's damned small cables! Great overclocking, tons of BIOS options, great stability...this board has it all


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 17, 2009)

i got the maximus formula II... loving this board... have the latest bios loaded, OC's higher with my bad Q6600 than my P5K-E managed... looks wicked and has a fantisticly complex bios that takes a while to get used to but ends up being worth it


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn I used to own an ROG Rampage II Gene, best x58 board I have owned so far, only gripes was the nb got toasty!! and only dual crossfireX/SLI no tri/quad. By far a kick ass Matx board tho!!!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up an Croshair III AM3 to replace my Bloodrage GTI X58 OB at Newegg.
Although it came bare (sucks, lol) it has been very stable right out of the box. I threw it into a junk tower with an AMD 250, 4 gigs of 7-7-7-20 Mushkin and a pair of 5770s while I figure on what case to build around it.

Normally I bitch about how much junk heatpipe coolers but this one is well designed and keeps reasonably cool.






One cool feature is the onboard LEDs for voltages
3 LEDs that show Normal, High, Crazy (changes colors with more voltage for Mem, NB and CPU)





Im really impressed with temps and power draw with this one (right now its drawing 129watts at the outlet, AMD FTW!) Just with very basic air cooling


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats nice looking MK, the heatpipes arent way ott like many boards out there, and them 5770's look just as sexy as their bigger bro's !!  just a shame about the proc imo


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 17, 2009)

Not bad for an old camera.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

MK, you don't like heatpipes?? I will say though that the design on the Crosshair III is really good. My board always stays under 40*C when my room is a good 30*C in my room. The volitmeter LEDs are a nice touch too.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of an ASUS Crosshair III Formula 790FX/SB750 motherboard. Very stable, but sometimes if I OC too high, the Overclock Failed system doesn't work, and I have to use MemOK! to get the board running again, which also erases my settings. Using the latest BIOS (1204).

Feel free to laugh at my lack of cable management, and yes, there are 3 NVIDIA graphics cards: 2 9800 GT 1GB in the x16 slots and 1 GeForce 210 cut to x1.

I've never gotten my 955BE over 3.7GHz stable on this board. I usually run it at 2.8GHz/1.175v to reduce thermal output. 











LCD Poster mod, took back off and screwed the front part to the mesh screen on my case door.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> MK, you don't like heatpipes?? I will say though that the design on the Crosshair III is really good. My board always stays under 40*C when my room is a good 30*C in my room. The volitmeter LEDs are a nice touch too.



All the other mobos (not the Crosshair III it works very good) I had had REALLY poorly designed heat pipe coolers. I was able to cut temps in half with separate small Enzo coolers.

The ones I hated worst were the Foxconn Bloodrage GTI and the ASRock 780SLIX3 (both were just junk)




 Basically they are alum painted copper and multiple layers (each layer transfers less heat then the one before it)


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> All the other mobos I had had REALLY poorly designed heat pipe coolers. I was able to cut temps in half with separate small Enzo coolers.
> 
> The ones I hated worst were the Foxconn Bloodrage GTI and the ASRock 780SLIX3 (both were just junk)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/Picture054-1.jpg
> Basically they are alum painted copper and multiple layers (each layer transfers less heat then the one before it)



I agree with MK.  I was going to get the EK Crosshair board block but since my res cracked and leaked back to air i am now.  I'll throw some pics up when I get home.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 18, 2009)

Well here is my Rampage Gene ii and I love it to bits, although the temps on the North Bridge hit 70C at times... I don't have a side panel on at the moment though.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 18, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Well here is my Rampage Gene ii and I love it to bits, although the temps on the North Bridge hit 70C at times... I don't have a side panel on at the moment though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091217/Asus.jpg



I would shit myself if any NB of mine got to 70'C.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

I've owned Maximus Formula (flashed with Rampage bios) , Also had a Maximus II Formula. No where near as fun as the Maximus I.
Also have a Rampage II Gene sitting here, with no cpu ATM. Had to sell it off, for some X-mas Fundage.

Currently im on a p5E3 DLX, which can be flashed to Rampage Bios. So i'll probably do that when I have time.

My MIIF getting sold











Pic of MF under Water.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol I was at first, but then I stopped worrying about it as these things can hit over 80C and still be fine.. (I think ) but I am looking into the Swiftech MCW-MBMAX at the moment.

EDIT: I Love how the ROG logo glows on them boards.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 18, 2009)

I love my Rampage Extreme II top 3 all time motherboards hands down. Here is a brand new bios for the Rampage Extreme II 1639 people are hitting very high clocks with it. http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us I'm thinking of selling it for no other reason but trying AMD might try a Crosshair III and 965.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 18, 2009)

hmmm where to begin 

Maximus III Formula ::: Excellent board have no complaints






Maximus II Formula :: very decent board wish it had better bios support






Rampage Formula :::: Kick ass board 






Maximus Formula :::: the board that started it all, best damn board I have imo overclocks like a dream


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 18, 2009)

Rampage II Gene, amazing board.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

A new bios was released for the Rampage extreme II, here it is for any of you owners, bios 1704 http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us 


Both above boards are very nice.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 17, 2010)

I have had my Maximus Formula for a while now. It has been very good so far, well, except for the crappy LCD poster. most of the display is gone and my friend has the exact same issue. Anyone else have trouble with their lcd posters going bad over time? 

Anyway here is what she looks like. 






Oh, and it has been flashed to a Rampage Formula


----------



## MKmods (Jan 17, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Thats nice looking MK, the heatpipes arent way ott like many boards out there, and them 5770's look just as sexy as their bigger bro's !!  just a shame about the proc imo



LOL, CPU replaced 





When I was using X58 I missed how EZ it was to OC using a good mobo and Unlocked CPU (Thanks AMD and Crosshair III)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> I have had my Maximus Formula for a while now. It has been very good so far, well, except for the crappy LCD poster. most of the display is gone and my friend has the exact same issue. Anyone else have trouble with their lcd posters going bad over time?
> 
> Anyway here is what she looks like.
> 
> ...



Thats not issue at all call Asus and have them send you another. Some people say Asus support sucks but thats not been my observation. My old rampage came with two screws missing on the north bridge I called Asus and they were sent within 3 days no charge.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have never had any go bad  I found them to be nothing more than a toy tho
trt740 has good advice, call asus and grab a new one or you can order one from there online store

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=4327&catid=659


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm gonna post a photo of my Rampage II extreme, but don't laugh at my cable management.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for that link Grnfinger, I have been waiting over a month for Asus to answer my email (probably better to call them)
Mine Crosshair III was OpenBox and came with nothing.



trt740 said:


> I'm gonna post a photo of my Rampage II extreme, but don't laugh at my cable management.



I laugh at EVERYONES cable management (especially the Pros)


(but its more a laughting "With" you than "At" you)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

*came out blurry as hell.*


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

*Asus Maximus Extreme * 

I think this was one of the first ROG baords that they did, it was this or the "Blitz" but i have
been using the Max X for almost 2 years as my main work rig, Other Systems have come and
gone but this Max X has delivered the goods over and over.... 

I'm lovin it still....


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> *Asus Maximus Extreme *
> 
> I think this was one of the first ROG baords that they did, it was this or the "Blitz" but i have
> been using the Max X for almost 2 years as my main work rig, Other Systems have come and
> ...



Nice I remember that board and my camera is freaked out by my leds.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey trt740 how do you like that CPU cooler...I have been using a AC Freezer forever but may upgrade this year.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

I know that case, i remember getting that exact case, i painted teh inside metal flake blue, it looked sweet, but then i started benching and got a torture rack and sold that TT Armour.

hope you get soem luck with that camera, i'll take a pic tomorrow of my Max X rig, it's just a workhourse case without a side panel, but oh what a great system it has been...


----------



## Bow (Jan 17, 2010)

Maximus formula II.  Board kicks ass, zero trouble.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2010)

My Crosshair III AM3


----------



## Maban (Jan 18, 2010)

To say the least, I am disappointed by the quality of the Maximus Formula. The first one I had came with a bent LGA pin. I fixed that easily enough though. It later died after about a year's use when I tried to acquire my 3870's bios. Asus support was absolutely horrible. They insisted it was a grounding problem. If you get Sonny Brown, ask for a different rep. The one they sent me for my RMA had a bent IDE pin. I could have fixed that but decided against it and RMA'd it. While I had my second one the LCD Poster died. So, now I'm on my third one. The sound card dies...yay... I have not been able to install the JMicron drivers for a long time. I get "No JMicron JMB36X SCSI adapter found! Setup program will terminate!" I got that for the second and third boards. The first didn't have that problem. This board is having some problems reading PATA drives also, don't know why but it's not because of a bent pin.

I took my first board to 500FSB. Don't remember what the highest I tried on my second was. I haven't tried going past 450 with this third one. Brought a pair of Crucial Ballistix 667's to 1200Mhz on the first one.

Would be a great board if it didn't have so many damn problems.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maban said:


> To say the least, I am disappointed by the quality of the Maximus Formula. The first one I had came with a bent LGA pin. I fixed that easily enough though. It later died after about a year's use when I tried to acquire my 3870's bios. Asus support was absolutely horrible. They insisted it was a grounding problem. If you get Sonny Brown, ask for a different rep. The one they sent me for my RMA had a bent IDE pin. I could have fixed that but decided against it and RMA'd it. While I had my second one the LCD Poster died. So, now I'm on my third one. The sound card dies...yay... I have not been able to install the JMicron drivers for a long time. I get "No JMicron JMB36X SCSI adapter found! Setup program will terminate!" I got that for the second and third boards. The first didn't have that problem. This board is having some problems reading PATA drives also, don't know why but it's not because of a bent pin.
> 
> I took my first board to 500FSB. Don't remember what the highest I tried on my second was. I haven't tried going past 450 with this third one. Brought a pair of Crucial Ballistix 667's to 1200Mhz on the first one.
> 
> Would be a great board if it didn't have so many damn problems.



had two with zero problems.


----------



## Bow (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had mine for almost a year now, no problems.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, Bow isn't that a Striker II Formula?


----------



## Lordbollo (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my Rampage 2 Extreme running an i7 975 @ 4Ghz 1.2v under a Prolimatech Megahalems with 2x Scythe 1900rpm fans. Keeps my 975 at 53 under full load on the cores.
3x2gb Corsair Dominator 1600 CL8 ram @ 8-8-8-24-2t 1.64volt (xmp Profile)





Cooler facing up due to the two upper fans exhausting air from case and two back fans blowing air into case, when I replaced the fans I put the new fans in the same way as the old fans.





My GTX295 goodness






Not the best cable management but it does me

This board is the third ROG board I have had
1st was the Striker 2 Formula, worst piece of snot board I have ever used. It just sucked. IMHO of course, others have had no problems, for me they never ended.
2nd was the Rampage Formula, best board I have used, went for well over a year with zero  problems ever, sold to a friend of triprift's and mine, when I went i7, still going stong in his puter.
3rd Rampage 2 Extreme, great board, zero problems as good as if not better than the Rampage Formula, but only had it for 6 months not as long as the Formula so still need another 6 months trouble free out of it and it will be the best board.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

Maximus Formula owner here. Really like that board, but had to slap a fan on the NB heatsink contraption, for some reason that thing got incredibly hot.

Also, I wanted to take it off once, but I did not succeed. How the hell do you do that


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 19, 2010)

Woop, sorted my north bridge temperatures out  I don't see over 50 Degrees C now.









Sorry about the quality of images, I have no camera accept on my phone


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 19, 2010)

here is my build with a ROG mobo in it 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1725063#post1725063


----------



## trt740 (Jan 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Hey trt740 how do you like that CPU cooler...I have been using a AC Freezer forever but may upgrade this year.



love it to death very good.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 19, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Maximus Formula owner here. Really like that board, but had to slap a fan on the NB heatsink contraption, for some reason that thing got incredibly hot.
> 
> Also, I wanted to take it off once, but I did not succeed. How the hell do you do that



Its pretty difficult to take off because it is glued on there pretty good. To take mine off I did it right after the system was running an intense game so it was nice and warm this made it easier to pry the sucker off. You can also use a heat gun and a screwdriver to pry it off. The only problem is that it is possible to rip the IHS off the Northbridge by accident and possibly even tear off the X38 chip.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 19, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Its pretty difficult to take off because it is glued on there pretty good. To take mine off I did it right after the system was running an intense game so it was nice and warm this made it easier to pry the sucker off. You can also use a heat gun and a screwdriver to pry it off. The only problem is that it is possible to rip the IHS off the Northbridge by accident and possibly even tear off the X38 chip.



Yeah its glued pretty hard. And I read about some people ripping the chips off... thats why I stopped trying lol.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 19, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Yeah its glued pretty hard. And I read about some people ripping the chips off... thats why I stopped trying lol.



pop it in the freezer for maybe an hour, use the dimm slot a fulcrum and with gentle pressure pry up on the NB heatsink it should pop right off


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's my latest ROG board, 5th one so far


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Heres my ROG board! it will be here tomarrow!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Heres my ROG board! it will be here tomarrow!
> 
> http://www.oxfordgraphix.com/cpu3.jpg




very nice.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 23, 2010)

My current ROG board is the CH3 but i will soon be an owner of the R3E which is going to be filled with ATI gpus


----------



## trt740 (Jan 23, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> My current ROG board is the CH3 but i will soon be an owner of the R3E which is going to be filled with ATI gpus



post some picks when you get it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 23, 2010)

trt740 said:


> post some picks when you get it.



You can count on me for those 

Going to do 2x 5770 ( what i have now ) and add 2 more while i wait for some newer cards


----------



## Midianite (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's mine. Not even 3 weeks old yet.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 25, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Here's my latest ROG board, 5th one so far
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/1-16.jpg
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/2-13.jpg



where did you find it! and how much was it?!?!? I used to own a maximus extreme and it crapped and havent been able to find one since i have been hunting diligently! i have a X38 DDR3 asus not maximus extreme coming within a couple day and cant wait!!! since my black ops died! will post here though its not rog afaik im posting anyways!


----------



## Midianite (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 25, 2010)

I love my asus Maximus II Formula.I even when and painted my case to match it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW lewis that is nice!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 25, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I love my asus Maximus II Formula.I even when and painted my case to match it.
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/Computer Pix/006.jpg
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/001-13.jpg
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/003-17.jpg





brandonwh64 said:


> WOW lewis that is nice!



I would agree thats a very nice build.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 25, 2010)

ok I've been running asus boards a long time, have owned: maximus formula, maximus formula SE, maximus extreme, rampage formula, maximus 2 formula, p5q3 dlx, p5q-e,p5q-pro, and now p5e3 deluxe, maximus 3 formula. now the most common factor of these boards is that you usually need to prerssure mod the stock heatsinks. anyone experiencing high power regulator and nb/sb temps simply buy some small plastic washers at the hardware store, put them behind the bolts and washers that are already present and walah! instant tempteratur drops!. ill see if I can dig up the pics of my old maximus 2 formula with poor power contact to show what im talking about.

here they are from the maximus 3 formula the maximus 2 formula is the same way shows the center power regulators get no contact with the cooler in its stock state


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 25, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> where did you find it! and how much was it?!?!? I used to own a maximus extreme and it crapped and havent been able to find one since i have been hunting diligently! i have a X38 DDR3 asus not maximus extreme coming within a couple day and cant wait!!! since my black ops died! will post here though its not rog afaik im posting anyways!



It was in bogmali's FS thread for like 3 weeks, I would check up on it like every day

 I finally ended up buying it..Only reason I bought it was cuz I bricked my P5e3 X38 DDR3 board after owning it for 2 days....., and really wanted to see what x38 and ddr3 where capable of, but still having trouble getting a nice clocking cpu. So far dead E7400, Non FSB clocking E5300, so now I have a E6300 coming my way

Its in excellent condition, Thank bog


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 25, 2010)

How come nobody have the best 775 socket ROG motherboard ? Well i show you mine.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 25, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> How come nobody have the best 775 socket ROG motherboard ? Well i show you mine.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100125/DSC01818.jpg
> ...



very nice looking set up


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks alot trt740 !


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanx guys.
My mb/sb temps are mid 40s at idle with the side panel fan on and low 50s with the sid panel off.
I have it at 473 fsb and 1.4v nb and 1.5/1.2 sb

Think I should do the mod anyway?
Ambient temp is 24c


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 26, 2010)

animalpak if you ever get drunk or dizzy and decide to sell that board pm me! I call dibbs! they are xtremely hard to find now that they are out of production! anyways jlewis I would still do the mod just to be safe. hers my new rog asus board  (i made it ROG for this thread!)


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 26, 2010)

I pulled the board apart changed the thermal past to OCZ Freeze and its 2c cooler now at idle.
I will add some washers when I get them all I found 11 but I need 12.

I also noticed that the heatsinks were all touching where they should be so maybe I dont need the washer mod.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 26, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> animalpak if you ever get drunk or dizzy and decide to sell that board pm me! I call dibbs! they are xtremely hard to find now that they are out of production! anyways jlewis I would still do the mod just to be safe. hers my new rog asus board  (i made it ROG for this thread!)




Hehe LOL !

Be sure bro !


----------



## techsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

These boards look very nice.  I'm tempted to go for Maximus II Gene for my next x58 build because the price is unbeatable, but the NB temps kinda scare me (adding a fan enough to cool it? or do I need to replace it with an aftermarket hs?)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 27, 2010)

here is a nice little review of the Maximus III extreme  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4216437#post4216437


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

I own a Rampage II Gene I love it. I got my i7 920 to ~3.7ghz easy and seems to run kinda cool


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I own a Rampage II Gene I love it. I got my i7 920 to ~3.7ghz easy and seems to run kinda cool



Sweet dude you got it runnin NB runs cools cuz it has some OCZ freeze on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Sweet dude you got it runnin NB runs cools cuz it has some OCZ freeze on it.



yup i got it running. its also running cool because i have a 80mm fan blowing on it


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 27, 2010)

These pics are from the day one of my Rampage Extreme























Blistering performance ; perfect config


----------



## nt300 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a question, what does *ROG* mean? Is this an only Asus thing? I am looking into a possible Crosshair III purchase base on 890FX and SB850 chipsets


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

nt300 said:


> I have a question, what does *ROG* mean? Is this an only Asus thing? I am looking into a possible Crosshair III purchase base on 890FX and SB850 chipsets



Republic of Gamers 
its just an Asus thing here is there site 
http://rog.asus.com/

ROG is mostly just a marketing thing for there high end hardware targeted to overclockers and gamers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rog = God


----------



## nt300 (Feb 18, 2010)

ok so its a ASUS thing then


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 18, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I would shit myself if any NB of mine got to 70'C.



all those stupid asus mobo's getting really hot  i have a few asus mobo's and they al hit 40 degreese celsius that's to mutch,  one i had an msi mobo with amd cpu and it just was 22 degreese celsius max

but those rog mobo's are damn good  (i do not have one oid xd)
for now doing it with my nice q9550 (EO stepping) and doing 3,6ghz


----------



## nt300 (Feb 19, 2010)

ATI chipset runs real cool on AMD boards. Nvidia runs much hotter and not sure about Intel chips.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 19, 2010)

nt300 said:


> ATI chipset runs real cool on AMD boards. Nvidia runs much hotter and not sure about Intel chips.



yeah i know but it was an nvidia nforce 780a mobo


----------



## viccan (Feb 21, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> I have had my Maximus Formula for a while now. It has been very good so far, well, except for the crappy LCD poster. most of the display is gone and my friend has the exact same issue. Anyone else have trouble with their lcd posters going bad over time?
> 
> Anyway here is what she looks like.
> 
> ...



Yeah my Poster went down too.. Just stopped lighting up??
Otherwise love my Rampage Extreme w/9650 @ 4.3ghz..


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 21, 2010)

Might as well join the thread - as gay as the intro is...  

Bought a USED Maximus Formula to replace a Gigabyte DQ6. Before the GIGA, I bought an ASUS P5B Deluxe, and was completely unimpressed, especially with the VDroop.  I returned it and swore off ASUS, till now.

I've been through close to 10 MOBO's since my first computer build back in the 90's.  My impression: This the most solid peice of PC equipment I have ever owned, well designed, well laid out, GREAT BIOS (it's flashed with the Rampage BIOS) and it's tough as nails.  I feel like I could play frisbee with it, pop it back in the case and it wouldn't skip a beat.   VDroop?  NONE!  I haven't pushed the FSB much past 500 because I'm happy with the 10x multi on the E8600.  Had it in stable windows at close to 5.1 Ghz on water

My next board will likely be another ROG.  Game on.  (ok, that sounds gay too, lol)


----------

